# Excel 2002 creating TMP files w/every save :eek:



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

A woman that I work with has an Excel spreadsheet that she updates often throughout the day. Everytime she saves another TMP file appears in that folder. After closing the folder and opening it, the TMP file is still there. At one point she had over 400 of these temporary files. The beginning of the file name of this TMP file is the same as the file that she used but after that it has a ~ then letters and numbers. An example would be: Aftercare.xls~RF4bdb5c8.TMP Also the icon is not an Excel icon. These files do not show up in the temporary folder either, they are right in the folder where the spreadsheet is saved.
Obviously they can be deleted, but why is this happening and is there a way to stop it? I have uninstalled and reinstalled Office, but the problem still continues.
I appreciate any help anyone can give me on this one because I am stumped  

Judy


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

This is generally for version history and is an Office feature. Generally these temporary files will be deleted when the file is closed. What version of Office and Windows are you running? Did your co-worker close the file and check the folder then?


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for your reply! 
While the file is open the new TMP file does not appear, it only appears after saving and closing the file. Then it suddenly pops into the folder that contains the original file. The problem is that they aren't deleting, they are multiplying with each change and save that she makes. As I had said, she makes numerous changes to this file, so there are numerous TMP files occumulating. For some reason, these files aren't being deleted when the file is closed. 
We run Excell 2002 and the OS is Windows XP sp2.
Thanks for any help you or anyone else can give. As I said before, I am stumped!


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

No ideas anyone? See it is a stumper!


----------



## cady99 (Oct 20, 2004)

Same thing was happening to us - turned out to be a server problem - a simple checkmark the administrators missed somewhere along the line. Are you working on a company-wide network?


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes we are on a network. Would that check mark just pertain to her user account since this is only happening to her?


----------



## cady99 (Oct 20, 2004)

Server setting, but not per person or individual account. Not my area, I'm more mini AD user accounts, but something fireftyr said makes me vaguely recall it was something to do with shadow copying/versioning that was being done on the server for backup retrieval of files. Not at work so can't confirm - maybe tomorrow -


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!
I am looking forward to any answer I can get on this one.  

Judy


----------



## katzz10 (Feb 25, 2008)

Did anyone find a solution to JustJudy's problem with Excel creating the crazy tmp files everytime the original file was saved? I am having the same problem.


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

Under folder options view tab I changed it to do not show hidden files and folders. They might still be there, but at least we're not seeing them.


----------



## katzz10 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks JustJudy....tried it, but they are still there. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## JustJudy (Apr 4, 2006)

I remember now....I disabled our antivirus (McAfee at that time) and after deleting the temp files tried saving an Excel file; it didn't happen again. I installed a different antivirus on that computer and she was good to go. I'm going to go take some Ginko Biloba now...


----------



## wise-tech dave (Aug 27, 2008)

This was very helpful. One of my employees was having the exact same problem all of a sudden. I tried everything I could think of. Finally found your post and tried turning off the anti-virus (TrendMicro), and the Excel problem stopped.

Thank you!


----------



## blackholegang (Sep 20, 2008)

I've also had the same problem (TMP files being generated and saved with every save of an Excel file) since I started with my new machine, XP and Office 2003. I'm hoping there is a cleaner solution, because I'd like to leave Trend Micro running (if that's the problem, maybe I should check with them). Thanks!


----------

